# Flynn companies group / Flynn hire



## Vicky2820 (Feb 1, 2017)

Not sure where to start!! Here goes... My partner has applied for a job with this company. He had his interview in Middlesbrough UK on the 31st January 2017. I decided to do some research on the company and look for people who have moved from the UK to Canada. Unfortunately the only information of people going through this was in 2010. I found good reviews and some not good reviews. We have three children so need to find out as much as we possibly can! So if there is anyone out there from the UK working for Flynn I would be so grateful to hear you experience x :fingerscrossed:


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I doubt you will be lucky enough to find any of their employees here, but they are a legit company (located about ten minutes from where I live).


----------



## Vicky2820 (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you x


----------

